# Single Stage Snowblower Toro or Honda



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm looking for opinions please on two single stage snowblowers,the new Toro 721R commercial or the Honda HS520Q?Thanks.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

You really can't go wrong with a Honda. Toro seems to have a weird mix of crappy or knockoff engines.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

We used to run Honda but switched to toro, have had no issued with them at all and the units and parts are half the price of the Hondas. Going to pick up some of the new 721r this season and see how they work out.


----------



## TheHammer (Nov 20, 2012)

This is Honda's last year for the HS520's for the US market. Next year they are releasing the HS720 commercial single stage snow blower (already available in Canada). To help move the HS520A's you can receive a free 2 year extra warranty on top of the standard 2 year warranty. So 4 total years through Jan 31st. Thumbs Up


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the response.
TheHammer,thanks for the heads up.I looked on Honda of Canada web sight and saw the blower.I guess Honda USA isn't bringing it into the states until they sell stock of the H520's,doesn't really seem right to do to people,to me.


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

I have 2 toro's and 2 Honda's. With the back to back 10"+ storms last season, I can confidently say, much to my surprise, the toro's move snow better. The Honda's kept getting clogged with the wet heavy snow. I'm not saying the Toro was miles better but it was noticeable under the extreme conditions. I literally removed an ice BRICK from the discharge chute on a Honda at one point. In moderate snow not much if any difference. I paid $100 less a piece for the Toro's than the Honda's but they are little more awkward and bulky than the Honda's. Hope this helps.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought my first blower Since I drop my sidewalk crew this year and drop all the walk contacts Now on the lot contacts that has walks each rig will do there own walks Since Im getting to old run a shovel I bought me a 18'' Toro Single stage blower To test out if works I'll buy one for the other 2 trucks

The thing really blows a lot air out the chute I like it I can load it with out ramps Sunday I'll see how well works The dealer told if I don't like it I can bring back for a full refund. So could not pass on that deal


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

tebletlawns;1676951 said:


> I have 2 toro's and 2 Honda's. With the back to back 10"+ storms last season, I can confidently say, much to my surprise, the toro's move snow better. The Honda's kept getting clogged with the wet heavy snow. I'm not saying the Toro was miles better but it was noticeable under the extreme conditions. I literally removed an ice BRICK from the discharge chute on a Honda at one point. In moderate snow not much if any difference. I paid $100 less a piece for the Toro's than the Honda's but they are little more awkward and bulky than the Honda's. Hope this helps.


makes me cringe thinking about those back to back storms...


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have toros. I just picked up a new Honda this afternoon. Toro eager is no longer. I have a Honda blower with hydro which is great.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

One thing you might want to check is the cost to replace paddles and scraper edge.It costs me 40$ for my toros on ebay. I spend about 600$ a year just on wear items, it adds up.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have 3 honda 520's, I use to love them, now it seems all we get is heavy wet snow and they are worthless...
HAS TO BE DRY SNOW and it will shoot it 30' ft..

Just bought a 2 stage toro yesterday... Set me back $1000.... Man that thing was great last night, wet snow, pile of ice, it didnt matter, chewed it up and split it were ever you want it.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

What model was the 2 stage Toro for $ 1000 ?


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

gc3;1677805 said:


> What model was the 2 stage Toro for $ 1000 ?


Toro 726OE Thumbs Up.. 2 guys lift in it a truck, its not bad at all to haul around


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll have to check that one out if it's that good with heavy, wet snow. Thanks


----------

